# Piccino tamper



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi

im getting everything ready for the great day. I have the Piccino & the matching grinder, Rave Coffee just down the road and I only have a Fracino plastic tamper!

Can somebody confirm the size of tamper that I need to buy?? I like the look of the Knock beasts, but I do need to know the right size.

hope someone can help

bruce


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If you want to get a tamper before next year why not consider a torr?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Please read the knock thread before ordering to avoid frustrations over communication and delivery times


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

My Piccino basket measures just under 58mm dia. The tamper I made to fit the classic was too big so I had to turn it down, it now measures 57.55mm dia.

So a 57mm (or 57.5 if you can get one) should fit.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I might have a 57mm tamper available.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

It may be worth stating that its the ridge inside the standard basket that restricts the diameter and makes knocking out the puck difficult.

If you were to get an aftermarket basket, even the gaggia basket fits, then you could use a larger, more common size.


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for advice!.

changing the basket might be a simple solution, then use a standard 58mm tamper.

I'll read the Knock section and have a good think about it.

Coffeechap - the other option maybe your 57mm tamper.

thanks for the advice

Bruce Boogie


----------



## Firochromis (Oct 26, 2014)

Bruce Boogie said:


> Coffeechap - the other option maybe your 57mm tamper.
> 
> thanks for the advice
> 
> Bruce Boogie


I'm sure he can also find you a 58mm tamper if you like. Just decide what you want


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Firochromis said:


> I'm sure he can also find you a 58mm tamper if you like. Just decide what you want


Or even something that fits really snug like a 58.4 or if your felling flush the 58.55


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

I've just had a look and there are a few more things to take into consideration.

With the Gaggia basket, the portafilter handle doesn't park at the 6 o'clock position.

Also, the brass dispersion plate above the mesh is slightly tapered and is a very close fit inside the ridge in the standard basket, with a wider basket there would be a larger gap.

Don't know if it is significant.


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

Seems strange to not give CF members a straightforward deal, there are "several" unhappy people


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

Seems strange to not give CF members a straightforward deal, there are "several" unhappy people ?


----------

